

Show HN: A Chrome extension that shows HN score of current page - flaviojuvenal
https://github.com/fjsj/What-HN-says
I've always wanted to know the HN score of pages I stumble upon. I've also wanted a simple way to see the HN discussion about the page I'm currently viewing, so I built "What HN says".<p>It is similar to HackerNews'd [1] extension, which I only discovered after I built mine... Well, "What HN says" has the advantage of showing the score inside the icon. Also, it is built only with Javascript by using the great HNSearch API [2].<p>It is my first Chrome extension, so please fork it and improve it!<p>[1] http://mfairley.com/hnd/
[2] http://www.hnsearch.com/api
======
flaviojuvenal
I've always wanted to know the HN score of pages I stumble upon. I've also
wanted a simple way to see the HN discussion about the page I'm currently
viewing, so I built "What HN says".

It is similar to HackerNews'd [1] extension, which I only discovered after I
built mine... Well, "What HN says" has the advantage of showing the score
inside the icon. Also, it is built only with Javascript by using the great
HNSearch API [2].

It is my first Chrome extension, so please fork it and improve it.

[1] <http://mfairley.com/hnd/> [2] <http://www.hnsearch.com/api>

